# Walsh Either Will Be Called a Genius or Too Patient



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> The pursuit of Sessions has been a never-ending roller coaster. One minute the Knicks are about to sign Sessions to an offer sheet, and the next the talks between Sessions and the Knicks have ceased and it seems unlikely that the two will reach an agreement. I know it’s been tough on the fans, even the ones that laud Donnie Walsh for his patience, which is simply the antithesis to Isiah’s impulsive ways.
> 
> 
> To be honest, the calm of this off season has agitated me from time to time. But then I remember that If Isiah Thomas was here, Sessions would have been signed on July 1st for the full MLE, even if there were no other competitors. But, all of the waiting for Sessions to come to us stuff sounds good, but it’s only effective if Sessions ultimately comes to us. Right? I’ve come to the conclusion that Walsh simply doesn’t view Sessions as the point guard of the future; He is unproven, and he can’t shoot, but then you have to ask what the other options are. No draft pick next year, and Steve Nash off of the market.
> ...


 
http://www.theknicksblog.com/2009/08/25/too-patient/

Genius does not cross my mind when I think of Walsh as a GM. Usually I give that title to the folks who have build championship teams time and time again. I also like the statement that I bolded about the cap space, who wants to come here if the team sucks? 


http://www.theknicksblog.com/2009/08/25/too-patient/


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

All I have to say is that Sessions > Duhon, so get the ball rolling, Donnie!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i dont think he is really being all that patient ....he has set other players as higher priorities ( rubio for instance) and when he cant get them he will then deal with sessions ....who apperantly isn't that high a priority for any1 else or he would have been given a deal be4 september.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

It's ashame when people labels a man's cluelessness, lazyness, and taking business personally above the business level....as a man being patient about doing things. 

There is nothing patient about a man whom had 5 tasks to forfill in the last 2 months, inwhich he has not forfill one of those five tasks. 

1) resign Lee
2) resign Nate
3) sign a FA to the MLE
4) trade Jefferies contract
5) trade Curry's contract 

There is alot of things one could call Donnie Walsh offseason actions, but patience is not one of them.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> It's ashame when people labels a man's cluelessness, lazyness, and taking business personally above the business level....as a man being patient about doing things.
> 
> There is nothing patient about a man whom had 5 tasks to forfill in the last 2 months, inwhich he has not forfill one of those five tasks.
> 
> ...


Easier said than done. No one wants Jefferies and Curry needs to prove he still has it before anyone would trade for him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Just the ramblings of a disturbed fan...*

It would be interesting to see exactly what Kman's ideas to make his goals come to pass. I can't recall any interest in JJ or Curry but perhaps the above poster kis privy to more info than I am. It may never have occurred to him that NY management is not a real fan of Nate's and therefore in no real hurry to sign him. I'm also fairly sure they would like Lee but as Walsh has said, only at a particular price, which won't jepardize his goals. It is common knowledge (or apparently not so common) that NY was NOT going to match any offers in the ranges that Nate and Lee were asking so you have to wonder where all those offers are? Just more carping from the mosr disenchanted fan I know of. I hope he has a big spoon to eat all the crow he will be eating.......


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Just the ramblings of a disturbed fan...*



alphaorange said:


> It would be interesting to see exactly what Kman's ideas to make his goals come to pass. I can't recall any interest in JJ or Curry but perhaps the above poster kis privy to more info than I am. It may never have occurred to him that NY management is not a real fan of Nate's and therefore in no real hurry to sign him. I'm also fairly sure they would like Lee but as Walsh has said, only at a particular price, which won't jepardize his goals. It is common knowledge (or apparently not so common) that NY was NOT going to match any offers in the ranges that Nate and Lee were asking so you have to wonder where all those offers are? Just more carping from the mosr disenchanted fan I know of. I hope he has a big spoon to eat all the crow he will be eating.......


When will I be eating this crow? in the 2012-13 season, b/c next offseason will be no different than this one. 
I dont see any NBA Star Players wanting to be apart of Donnie Walsh Bullshuuuut. 
Or did u forget about the Indiana Pacers....and what happen to a .600 win team when just one player left (Ron Artest), and over night turned into a .450 win team.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

eddymac said:


> Easier said than done. No one wants Jefferies and Curry needs to prove he still has it before anyone would trade for him.



Than he should have come up with a better plan. 
I wonder if Walsh have a Plan-B, just incase plan 2010 fail b/c of his incompetence to retire from the NBA 4 years ago. 
G.M. Larry Bird was hired for a reason inwhich Walsh & Isiah were clueless about.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Noone really wants Nate Robinson.You can get him for a reasonable one year deal if you wait until he's ready to take it.You just aren't going to get anything for Curry.If anyone were willing to take him they'd want to give you back something of equally dubious value.


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

Kiyaman said:


> Than he should have come up with a better plan.
> I wonder if Walsh have a Plan-B, just incase plan 2010 fail b/c of his incompetence to retire from the NBA 4 years ago.
> G.M. Larry Bird was hired for a reason inwhich Walsh & Isiah were clueless about.


I think Walsh is putting all his eggs in one basket. I dont think LeBron, Wade etc are coming to NY. They have a better chance at signing someone like Joe Johnson. If they wanna trade Curry they better hope he returns to his 2006-2007 form, thats the only way teams would take a chance on him. As for Jefferies they are stuck with him until his contract expires.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Krstic All Star said:


> All I have to say is that Sessions > Duhon, so get the ball rolling, Donnie!


I know :wtf:

Reading your relentless Sessions twittering is getting on my nerves. 

Get er done Donnie!


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Holy chit.....*

Sure LeBron is the big prize but are all you folks so simple minded you can't follow the obvious advantages of being way under the cap? Walsh took over one of the worst 5 teams in the league. He hired one of the best coaches, got a nice pick last year and got a guy who is going to be a star regardless of Kiyaman's analysis, and added two more players that look like they might be pretty good down the road. While doing that, he also put the knicks in a position to sign at least one max player and/or trade for just about any player in the league salary-wise. Again, despite his esteemed detractors, Walsh has done a lot in a short time. Most of the bichin' comes from the fact that Walsh is not doing things the way certain posters want. 

I'm still waitin' for Kiyaman's blueprint with details on the rebuild ..........complaining is easy. Doing it is harder.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*September 7th Labor Day*

Our Knick so-call 2010 Plan has showed no movement or action this offseason to hype-up the Knick-Fans to have confidence in believing there are 3 or 1 of the star 2010 FA players interested in becoming a Knick in the 2010 offseason.
We did’nt have the tools (management) to influence any of the decent 2009 FA to sign on to our MLE for our Knick future 2010-Plan. Offering a one-year contract is “renting a player”.

As much as we needed a decent SG to help out in lastseason two-man (Duhon & Nate) guard rotation (Q.Rich had to be the worst SG in the NBA,traded 4 times in one month). 
So adding the last decent young upcoming FA PG-Session to our roster could have paid off in so many ways for this Knick team…… 

If the Bucks do not match that petty offer-sheet the Wolves gave to Session, then alot of people especially NBA players will look at the Bucks organization as just petty petty petty. 
With the NBA economic market looking shady to where the salary-cap will be reduced a second year in a row, every NBA team should fix themselves to pay luxury tax this season to bring-up the market so there would be less of a chance the NBA salary-cap dont be reduced on one of the biggest star FA markets in the NBA in decades. 
The Bucks organization should know this. 

The Knicks would’ve been building their chances up higher for an elite 2010 FA by giving Sessions that same petty offer-sheet of $16M for 4 years (weeks ago)…..only our Knick management do not have any confidence within itself to rid itself of Jefferies ($6M) contract before the 2009-10 trading deadline. No Confidence!

Having Sessions $4M contract with Curry $11M as their highest contracts to start the 2010 offseason is more reasonable.
The confidence level shown this offseason by our Knick management were not high or optimistic at all for Knick-Fans or any 2009 or 2010 FA. 
Last season Duhon & Nate held-down the backcourt by themselves all season long, a player like Sessions added with them this upcoming season would’ve been a great uplift to the Knicks guard rotation. Which could add temptation to SG-Wade, or SG-Joe Johnson, or even a healthy T-Mac for a cheap price in the 2010 offseason.
The Knicks benching selfish SG-Larry Hughes individual performance for speedy PG-Sessions talent would’ve been best for the Knicks team and a great guidance for the rookie combo-guard Douglas future growth on the team.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

> I'm still waitin' for Kiyaman's blueprint with details on the rebuild ..........complaining is easy. Doing it is harder.


I would not give Walsh or any of his looney workers the oportunity to check Knick-Forums for ideas or a decent blue-print on how to rebuild on Isiah Thomas drafted players. 
Walsh and his celebrity-coach Dantoni F...ed-up when they selected Gallo with the 6th pick, did not invite Randolph Morris to the summer league team, traded Balkman for a buyout, then traded Mardy Collins. 

Walsh action was just as dum and stupid as Isiah Thomas trading for Marbury & Penny Hardaway high long contracts and not getting Phoenix 2010 first-round draft pick for taking the two worst players off the Phoenix roster. 
Do u think interim coach Dantoni would have been Phoenix Headcoach the following season if Marbury & Penny's locked contracts were still in Phoenix??? 
Would Steve Nash ever had a chance to have teammates SG-Joe Johnson, SF-Marion, and PF-Amare to win two MVP in his NBA career if Marbury & Penny was still locked in Phoenix? 

*HELL-NO!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The one thing I'm looking foward to is Tony Douglas hopefully he brings something new and fresh to this team. The NBA as a corporation also annoys me, they lower the salary cap and it screws us again. We can never catch a damn break, when it comes to anything.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

the economy lowered the salary cap.It's based on how much basketball related income is available.When the economy is bad people can't afford to spend money on the nba and the salary cap goes down.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Diable said:


> the economy lowered the salary cap.It's based on how much basketball related income is available.When the economy is bad people can't afford to spend money on the nba and the salary cap goes down.



The economy could keep going down but that will never stop people from looking for entertainment to keep from stressin on the economy. 
And that is worldwide.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Apparently the people who did not come to the games last year found other ways to entertain themselves.


----------

